# General > Films >  Beyond the North Winds: A Post Nuclear Reverie

## ecb

There is a new short film out called "Beyond the North Winds: A Post Nuclear Reverie", set in Caithness.  More information about the film and it's trailer is on the following link:

http://film.britishcouncil.org/beyon...uclear-reverie

I don't know if it is going on general release, but it will be shown at the Filmhouse, 88 Lothian Road, Edinburgh, EH3 9BZ
on Monday 24th June 2019 as part of the Edinburgh International Film Festival.

----------

